# BB cream كريم أسااس كوري



## مسوقة26 (27 مارس 2012)

مــاهو BB cream


الــ BB cream هو إختصار لــ Blemish Balm Cream ومعناه كريم بلسم

وهو بالأساس مستحضر ألماني استخدم لمرضى الجراحات التجميليه
ليغطي الآثار والبقع والندبات بشكل تام في خلال فترة التعافي من الجراحه
لإحتوائه على خصائص مغذية وملطفه ويمتزج مع البشره بشكل مثالي
فأخدت الشركات الكورية الفكره وطبقتها على كريم للبشرة واصبح منذ فترة ليست بالقصيره اكثر المنتجات التجميليه مبيعاً 
في شرق آسيا بالأخص في كوريا و اليابان وانتشر لدول العالم كلها 




ميزات المنتج العامة والفوائد

* كريم طبيعي بديل للمكياج يوفر تغطية كاملة ، ليست سميكة كما أنه لا يسد المسام

* يعمل الى حد كبير مثل مرطب ملون.

* يخفي جميع أنواع التصبغ ، عدم توحد اللون ، وغيرها من العيوب كحب الشباب

* خصائص أخرى كتنعيم وصقل الجلد و تجديد الجلد الحفاظ على البشرة شابة

* يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (SPF مستويات تختلف عن كل ماركة / المنتج)


# يتميز بوجود علاج لتفتيح البشره واعطائها نضاره وصفاء 

# يخفي جميع أنواع التصبغ ، عدم توحد اللون ، وغيرها من العيوب كحب الشباب والندب والاثار 

# يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (واقي من اشعة الشمس)

# يحتوي على علاج مستخلص من علاج الماني لازاله الندب والاثار 

# كريم طبيعي بديل للمكياج يوفر تغطية كاملة ، ليست سميكة كما أنه لا يسد المسام ولا سبب خطوط حول الفم 

# لمعه طبيعيه جدا ورائعه وبراقه

# يبقى لمدة اكثر من 8 ساعات بنفس اللون والجوده والروعه ولا يتغير بتاتا ولايتاثر بالرطوبه او الجو الحار


صور توضيحيه قبل وبعد 

















أولا .. كريم BB الوردي .. 







وهو المناسب جدااااااااااا للبشرة الدهنيه 
مميزات الكريم : 
- يترك الجلد الطبيعي و خالي من الدهون مع السيطرة على الزهم.
- يعطي الكثير من الرطوبة و البرودة للبشرة .. 
- مكون من 8 أنواع من المستخلصات النباتية! 
- يوفر التغذية ، التفتيح ، و يجعل الجلد صحي ، ومشرق 
- الحماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجيةSPF25 ++
- يناسب ذوي البشرة المختلطة إلى الدهنية.

السعر 130 ريال


ثانيا .. كريم BB الذهبي .. 







مميزات الكريم : 

-مناسب جدا للبشرة الناضجة أكثر من 25 سنة خصوصا " البشرة الجافة " 
- تغطية ممتازة و ترطيب عالي 
- يوفر التغذية ، التفتيح ، و يجعل الجلد صحي ، ومشرق 
- الحماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجيةSPF25 ++
- يتركب من مكونات فاخرة مثل الكافيار والذهب وزيت اللوز الحلو لحماية وتغذية البشرة ..
- يناسب ذوي البشرة المختلطة إلى الجافة .

السعر 140 ريال



المكونات الهامة :






1.حماية SPF 25 
2. مقتطفات الأدينوساين وأربوتين
3. الذهب ومستخرج الكافيار
4. عباد الشمس ، نخالة الأرز ، ومستخلصات اللبلاب
5. زيت اللوز الحلو




BB cream سهل التوزيع تتشربه البشرة بسرعه ..
و ما يتغير لونه ولا يبهت مع مرور الوقت .. بالعكس يزيد اشراق البشرة .. 







يعتبر مثالي جدا كاستعمال يومي للطالبات و الموظفات .. و حتى ربات البيوت ..

يعطي البشرة مظهر مشرق و يغنيك عن كريم الأساس بكل مشاكله .. و في الدراما الكورية

ما يستغنون عنه .




وطبعااااا كأي منتج ناجح لازم يظهر له التقليد
ولأنه في الاول والاخير يهمني ثقة زبائني 




فهذا فيديو اجنبي يعلمك الفرق بين الاصلي والتقليد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWVk9...yer_embedded#!



وانا من القصيم بريدة واشحن في اي شركة شحن تفضلها الزبونه 
الششحن عن طريق أحدى هذه الششركآت 
زآجل - فيديكس - أرآميكس 
بـ النسسبـة لفيديكس و أرآميكس يدفع مقدم قيمـة الششحن 

وانا استخدمت فقط الوردي للأمانة
وجداااااااااااا ناسبني ومستمرة عليه وماافكر اغيرة اطلاقاااااااااا
وحتى للمناسبات البسيطة استخدمه وكثيررررر يسألوني عنه
يعني تحسين وجهك فيه اشراق ولمعة حلووووة يعني تحسين الجوه زي مانقول مستصح




ويعطيك تغطية حلوووووة




اساس الكوريات البي بي كريم + منتجات جوسي ايبر بأرخص الاسعار +ستريت ghd+مفارش الفنادق
http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread771659.html
الاتصال للنساء فقط 0582879187


----------

